# Crystal Swing on Late late



## Firefly

Anyone see them? When they started I cringed. But have to say, they were brill. The young fella was like an elastic band and great to see young people with a get up and go attitude. Don't like country music at all but would love to see these guys perform!!


----------



## VOR

They are wrong on a number of levels.


----------



## MANTO

Oh dear god what have we done to deserve this.....


----------



## RonanC

I cringed at first and quickly got into the 'swing' of things 

Fair play to them, very funny to see young people into the "showbands", im not a fan myself, I actually cant stand that kind of music but they bring a bit of fun into it

Jedward watch your backs


----------



## ney001

I just think fair play to them, the son is quite the showman.  

Not my kind of music but anything that means I don't have to listen to whinging unionists, paedophile priests and bank related depression is a bonus for me!


----------



## Purple

Never heard of them.


----------



## ney001

Purple said:


> Never heard of them.



I think they became famous because of Youtube

http://www.crystalswing.com/


----------



## Staples

"Would you sing The Hucklebuck for us?"

"I'd be honoured, Ryan, honoured!"

This post will be deleted if not edited immediately wept....


----------



## Ciaraella

You have to admire their nerve and enthusiasm, the rapper/hip hop style and attitude would annoy me far more than this crowd, good luck to them!


----------



## mathepac

Staples said:


> ... This post will be deleted if not edited immediately wept....


It serves you right for watching that garbage.


----------



## VOR

Purple said:


> Never heard of them.


 

Here you go Purple. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAsUfWvIiXY

Enjoy. If you like watching a sister singing "kiss my body" to her brother you'll love them. 

It just has the feeling of Alan Partidge meets Daniel O'Donnell.


----------



## ney001

Staples said:


> "I'd be honoured, Ryan, honoured!"



Classic!  Definitely reminiscent of Partridge! 

Haven't been so amused by the Late Late since John Joe the horologist was on the toy show!


----------



## MANTO

ney001 said:


> I think they became famous because of Youtube
> 
> http://www.crystalswing.com/


 
Believe it or not, Ellen Degeneres was tweeting about them in the good 'ol U S of A. She thinks they are great, but no surprise there


----------



## MANTO

ney001 said:


> Classic!  Definitely reminiscent of Partridge!
> 
> Haven't been so amused by the Late Late since John Joe the horologist was on the toy show!


 
I can see it now, John joe and the Swingers - the timing would be amazing


----------



## Ash 22

I loved them, great personalities and looked fantastic.


----------



## Mar123

There is also a tribute band Cryshtal Shwing,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waHrxROTYQs


----------



## truthseeker

Fair play to them, at least theyre getting up off their backsides and doing something that they seem to enjoy and that plenty of people will love. Wouldnt be into it myself, but each to their own.


----------



## Staples

truthseeker said:


> Fair play to them, at least theyre getting up off their backsides and doing something that they seem to enjoy and that plenty of people will love.


 
You could say the same thing about lynch mobs or white supremisists but there are certain things from which society should be protected.


----------



## Purple

Staples said:


> You could say the same thing about lynch mobs or white supremisists but there are certain things from which society should be protected.



Lol


----------



## elefantfresh

It’s  stuff like this, that makes me proud to be Irish


----------



## Ash 22

VOR said:


> They are wrong on a number of levels.


 
Just curious why do you think that?


----------



## VOR

It's just too Alan Partridge for me. Cringeworthy stuff.
For a brother and sister to sing that to each other is just wrong. Plain wrong. 
The guy doesn't appear to blink. If he does, I missed it.
The mother's longing stares in to the camera give me the heeby jeebies. 
I don't like the music.


----------



## Ash 22

Ok you may not like the music but I don't see the problem with the brother and sister singing the song to each other. Its a stage act and its only a song.


----------



## MANTO

As VOR already said - 

_Enjoy. If you like watching a sister singing "kiss my body" to her brother you'll love them._

I mean seriously - no seriously - please make them stop


----------



## Latrade

MANTO said:


> As VOR already said -
> 
> _Enjoy. If you like watching a sister singing "kiss my body" to her brother you'll love them._
> 
> I mean seriously - no seriously - please make them stop


 
In fairness, they are from Cork. We can't judge them just because other regions are a bit more civilised. They still electricity is the Devil's work down that part.


----------



## MANTO

Latrade said:


> In fairness, they are from Cork. We can't judge them just because other regions are a bit more civilised. They still electricity is the Devil's work down that part.


 
Uh oh - Now you've gone and done it


----------



## haminka1

i managed to listen to maybe 1.5 minutes of the song but that was that, i couldn't anymore ...
they look and sound like a cheap wedding band from a forgotten corner of albania


----------



## MANTO

haminka1 said:


> i managed to listen to maybe 1.5 minutes of the song but that was that, i couldn't anymore ...
> they look and sound like a cheap wedding band from a forgotten corner of albania


 

Oooh now that you say that - EUROVISION ENTRY - the glory shall be ours again......


----------



## newyork

They are like a family version of Father Ted.


----------



## Capt. Beaky

Just watched You Tube and found it easy to watch and entertaining. The voices are good, the tempo and they look like they are supposed to look. As regards brother singing to sister, well, um, The Carpenters did it, The Osmonds also. I'm sure lots more in different languages. So, if that made you cringe, then you may have a cringe complex


----------



## Ash 22

Also good to see they're donating a certain amount from the proceeds to MS


----------



## Pique318

Ash 22 said:


> Also good to see they're donating a certain amount from the proceeds to MS


I don't think Michael Schumacher really needs the money 

Seriously though, I looked them up on YouTube and thought I was watching a bad wedding gig.


----------



## Chocks away

They sang OK, strutted their stuff etc and were as good an outfit as you'd expect under the circumstances. The Mummy's explanatory chat didn't come across too well and to me she looked a little harsh. The first part was a little contrived but as it went on she warmed to her theme and overall did a good job IMO. As a wedding group they would be fine. My God, how sophisticated we all are


----------



## Complainer

Chocks away said:


> As a wedding group they would be fine.


This would be my Room 101.


----------



## june

I thoroughly enjoyed them. 
Best laugh I've had for ages but would he please just blink!!!

They have their own tranny tribute band too called Cryshtal Shwing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=waHrxROTYQs&feature=related


----------



## notagardener

Never heard of them until I read this thread, I probably would have enjoyed them around midnight on Patrick's Day 

These are the last 2 posts from youtube
MyVinchenzo All you`d need is Fr. Ted and Dougal to pop up in the backround! 5 days ago 
<LI onmouseover=yt.www.comments.watch5.showActions(this) data-removed="False" data-flagged="False" data-pending="0" data-author="macunfraidh" data-score="6" data-id="l08IEdz5n8xZbUUbdi8pU4RexUefpfkLNO0YvbmFK1o" data-author-viewing="">macunfraidh This is why culchies should never have gotten electricity. 6 days ago


----------



## Ash 22

Seemingly mother is pulling out and leaving the 2 do their own thing as she reckons they will be very successful. They have got loads of offers from around the world so good luck to them.


----------



## VOR

Ash 22 said:


> Seemingly mother is pulling out and leaving the 2 do their own thing...


 
Excuse me while I climb back out of the gutter....


----------



## Latrade

Ash 22 said:


> Seemingly mother is pulling out....


 
Is it wrong that after that first bit the first that came to my mind was "if only their father had the same sense all those years ago?"


----------



## Complainer

Latrade said:


> Is it wrong that after that first bit the first that came to my mind was "if only their father had the same sense all those years ago?"


Class.


----------



## MelF

VOR said:


> Excuse me while I climb back out of the gutter....


 
Tears of laughter rolling down my eyes at this.....


----------



## Ash 22

Well hopefully they'll be laughing all the way to the bank too!


----------



## Ash 22

Great news for all you Crystal Swing Fans out there, Mary's not leaving! She seemingly  did an interview with some reporter and but he took the story up wrong. So would'nt want to believe all we read on the papers.


----------



## MANTO

The bearer of bad news


----------



## Ash 22

Sorry Manto and I thought I was cheering people up in the midst of all the doom and gloom!!


----------



## Staples

They're back!!!

Don't say you weren't warned.

[broken link removed]


----------



## MANTO

Oh dear lord...... THANK YOU for the heads up


----------



## Ciaraella

it seems a bit quick to have them on again


----------



## The_Banker

I reckon the mother in Crystal Swing and Yvonne (Ronans Ex) are one in te same person going on latest photographs.


----------



## Ash 22

I've been to one of their shows and they were absolutely fantastic!! They were on stage for almost 2 hours. They now have a 5 piece backing band and mother Mary does'nt play anymore just sings. They'll be on Nationwide May 26th. Really looking forward to tonights Late Late already!!!!


----------



## mathepac

Ash 22 said:


> ... They'll be on Nationwide May 26th. ...


Try not to wear out your exclamation mark key;  yet another good reason to emigrate ...


----------



## Ash 22

Maybe tonight will be a life changing experience for you mathepac when you see them again!!!!!!!!


----------



## mathepac

I don't watch the Turbidity show - I can't control the gag reflex - so I'll miss them TG.  Alaska looks nice and is unexclamated.


----------



## MANTO

mathepac said:


> I don't watch the Turbidity show - I can't control the gag reflex - so I'll miss them TG.  Alaska looks nice and is unexclamated.



I am ashamed of myself, I couldnt resist and tuned in - dear god - i will never get those few minutes of my life back.

Sorry Ash, I know you are a fan


----------



## mathepac

MANTO said:


> ...  - dear god - i will never get those few minutes of my life back...


You poor thing. I can PM you with the number of a good counsellor who runs a Brendan Shine / Neil Diamond / Big Tom recovery group, would that be helpful?


----------



## Ash 22

They were fantastic. Made my night so much more cheerful!!!!!!


----------



## MANTO

mathepac said:


> You poor thing. I can PM you with the number of a good counsellor who runs a Brendan Shine / Neil Diamond / Big Tom recovery group, would that be helpful?



Please do..  I think i may be scared for life


----------



## Sue Ellen

mathepac said:


> You poor thing. I can PM you with the number of a good counsellor who runs a Brendan Shine / Neil Diamond / Big Tom recovery group, would that be helpful?



Can you get me the one for wee Daniel?


----------



## mathepac

Well goodness, gracious me .

I'm very much afraid that even short-term exposure leads to the rapid onset and development of treatment-resistant cuppateawithmeandmymammyitis. A novena to St. Jude is all I can offer.


----------



## ninsaga

Good harmless fun. Gotta admire how upbeat they are. More power to them - they are not one of these manufactured bands.


----------



## mathepac

ninsaga said:


> Good harmless fun. ...


Thanks for not describing it as music


----------



## lou2

Have a look at them appearing on the Ellen DeGeneres show. I have never cringed so much in my entire life. I looked at this last night after their Late Late show appearance and I nearly died from embarrassment. The young fella telling Ellen that we all listen to showband music here in Oireland...excuse me??...I don't think so! That was only one of a number of pure embarrassing comments from them. The mother commented that the whole of Ireland watch the Ellen show and it was the talk of the country that they were going to be on it. Really??? Must have missed that chat round my water cooler.


----------



## MANTO

Some day i may bring myself to watch that 'interview' but till them I am off to enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Locke

They are playing in my local soon. €25 a ticket. I think that's really good because most comedians charge more and are no where near as funny.

A great night for certain!


----------



## MANTO

€25 

Will people seriously pay €25 to see them in the Local - I am bewildered.. Next they will be in Vicar Street with John & Edward providing the support act....


----------



## z107

I think they're great.

I hope they really take off and it's not just going to be a gimmick act. Maybe they should try to get Jedward's manager involved.

I can understand that people might not like their musical style. However, if it promotes Ireland abroad, and gets money flowing, this must be commended.



> The mother commented that the whole of Ireland watch the Ellen show and it was the talk of the country that they were going to be on it. Really???


Yes, really. If this kind of chat increases their publicity, then great.


----------



## MANTO

umop3p!sdn said:


> If this kind of chat increases their publicity, then great.


 
Thread Closed


----------



## z107

I bet you've secretly booked your tickets already MANTO! - You're probably arranging a nice romantic night out or something.


----------



## indebtedgal

i missed them on the late late but had a look at it on you tube when i saw this thread. oh my sweet This post will be deleted if not edited immediately.... the mother was like a porn star eyeing up the young lad and the tennis shoes on him ( they are from pennys, i have them myself) lord above...


----------



## truthseeker

The DJ played a crystal swing song in the bar I was in on saturday nite. There was a funny moment where people looked at each other and went 'what is that? is it...? its not crystal swing is it?' - and it was! And everyone recognised it


----------



## Locke

MANTO said:


> €25
> 
> Will people seriously pay €25 to see them in the Local - I am bewildered.. Next they will be in Vicar Street with John & Edward providing the support act....


 
They will MANTO.

And I can't wait. It'll be a larf if anything else. Pretty soon they'll be selling out Croker.

Now. Onto Lost....


----------



## foxylady

Am I the only person who has not heard this act sing or do whatever it is they do? I dont even know what they look like, am I missing out??


----------



## MANTO

foxylady said:


> Am I the only person who has not heard this act sing or do whatever it is they do? I dont even know what they look like, am I missing out??


 
You are a very lucky lady 

They are an Irish showband consisting of Mother, Daughter and Son


----------



## mathepac

foxylady said:


> ... am I missing out??


No. Be grateful you have avoided contact with the CS virus.  Like the CS gas used by riot police, exposure causes choking and severe irritation, reduces grown men to tears,  becoming pale shadows of their formerly vigorous selves.


----------



## foxylady

mathepac said:


> No. Be grateful you have avoided contact with the CS virus. Like the CS gas used by riot police, exposure causes choking and severe irritation, reduces grown men to tears, becoming pale shadows of their formerly vigorous selves.


 

I might just have to check them out on youtube - to satisfy my curiosity


----------



## AgathaC

foxylady said:


> I might just have to check them out on youtube - to satisfy my curiosity


 I was the same, I hadn't seen them either, so I took a brief look...I don't think I will be signing up to the fanclub.


----------



## Ash 22

MANTO said:


> They are an Irish showband consisting of Mother, Daughter and Son


 
Very proud mammy I would think.


----------



## mathepac

Ash 22 said:


> Very proud mammy I would think.


Is she the same as Dangle O'Dongle's mammy? Why would she be proud; is it because of the Mini-mes?


----------



## MandaC

*Mammy in Crystal Swing*

A few people have commented that the Mammy looks very like Ronan Keatings Missus Yvonne. I agree.


----------



## Ash 22

Don't forget to watch Nationwide tonight. Should be real good.


----------



## Staples

Ash 22 said:


> Very proud mammy I would think.


 
Yes, misguided but proud.


----------



## truthseeker

MandaC said:


> A few people have commented that the Mammy looks very like Ronan Keatings Missus Yvonne. I agree.


 
She does!!! A fine looking woman


----------



## Ash 22

If Derrick and Dearbhla were mine I'd be proud too.


----------



## Complainer

Ash 22 said:


> Very proud mammy I would think.


Relieved that all those years of paying for stage-school lessons has paid off at last.


----------



## Ash 22

Just know you'll be all rushing home this evening to watch them on Nationwide especially all you Corkonians out there.


----------



## VOR

Ash 22 said:


> Just know you'll be all rushing home this evening to watch them on Nationwide especially all you Corkonians out there.




Come back Richie Kavanagh all is forgiven.


----------



## Betsy Og

Bad and all as they CS are I dont think they are in the Richie's league as they are missing

1. Dire, childhish sexual innuendo  (if you dont believe me theres a song about a girl with a cat, although he called the cat by another name........)

2. The ability to become possessed at a moments notice and sing with another voice in the middle of a song.


----------



## Ash 22

Is there anybody else who actually like them. I can't be the only one surely! I thought they came across really well last night. They seem a genuinely nice family.


----------



## VOR

Betsy Og said:


> Bad and all as they CS are I dont think they are in the Richie's league...


 
Good points. It is so long ago I had forgotten just how bad he was. A toss up then between childish innuendo and cringe-filled heebie jeebies.


----------



## Staples

Ash 22 said:


> They seem a genuinely nice family.


 
Yeah, the Partridge family.  And they weren't for real either.


----------



## MANTO

Staples said:


> Yeah, the Partridge family. And they weren't for real either.


 



Nite Ma, Nite Pa, Nite Cristal Swing... 

Remember this also?: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0222566/


----------



## Purple

It all just shows that the internet has a bad side as well. 
When college students, geeks and scientists (and Al Gore) invented the internet to share and view pornography they never thought it would be used for such anti-social activities.


----------



## mathepac

MANTO said:


> ... Nite Ma, Nite Pa, Nite Cristal Swing...


No,  that was the Waltons, they lived on Walton Mountain up beside Richie Kavanagh, who lived (belonged?) on Mount Leinster.


----------



## Slash

I loved the bit in the Nationwide interview when the daughter said something like "Sure you can come back and do the Leaving Cert anytime, but we won't get an opportunity to do this again". That's just the kind of thing that parents and educators all over the country like to hear: don't worry about all that book learnin'. It seems to me Derek and Dearbh would probably struggle to pass the Leavin' anyway, so maybe it's just as well if they wait a while.


----------



## Staples

I'm sure this wasn't them....... was it?


http://www.independent.ie/national-news/siblings-banned-from-hay-roll-contest-2226963.html


----------



## MrMan

Slash said:


> I loved the bit in the Nationwide interview when the daughter said something like "Sure you can come back and do the Leaving Cert anytime, but we won't get an opportunity to do this again". That's just the kind of thing that parents and educators all over the country like to hear: don't worry about all that book learnin'. It seems to me Derek and Dearbh would probably struggle to pass the Leavin' anyway, so maybe it's just as well if they wait a while.




The leaving cert will be there next year and the year after, but the kind of opportunities that have fallen their way most probably wont come again.


----------



## Graham_07

Slash said:


> It seems to me Derek and Dearbh would probably struggle to pass the Leavin' anyway.



Do you have some insider knowledge for this statement? Please share.


----------

